# Logging Camp



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The crew took advantage of the nice weather and got the bunks loaded up on some flat cars. Operations went smooth and everything was put in place with no problems.


Bunks loaded up at the Hainsville yard. The guys are just waiting for Mr Russel to wake up so they can get the train moving.









Bunks arrived on location at Camp Kittatinny.







Steam Donkey pulling bunks into place







Bunk houses are put into place







Break time. Tough day for the guys but now they have a place to relax when opperations start back up.







A birds eye view from the fire tower







Spar tree/loader was put up. Next the guys have to work on the skid road so they can pull logs from the cutting area to the loader.







The new extention to the logging spur. Eventually this will lead into a new cutting area.







Coming up to the end of the logging spur extention







Heading back to the yard with empty flats


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Some scenes along the RR 








" 

Walpack station 







" 

Boss at the office 







" 

Cutting the last of the wood from winter.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome, I love logging railroads. Your camp is very neat Shawn. 

Chris


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice, great buildings and flat cars, nice layout!! 

Dan


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Back on the RR the guys started to lay some timber for the new skid road. Still have to get some new harnesses for the ox to attach to the logs. Weather started out wet from thunderstorms last night. As soon as the ground dries work will continue. 








" 

During some track inspection the guys found the old log car that wrecked during one of the snow storms. Its in good shape but too much work to get it out of Red Rock


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great dioramas, Shawn. They look super. Good job. 

I like the metal roofed station/platform.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very detailed and realistic! I think that the new huts look super- as does everything else. 

Alec.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Great logging scenes, thanks for the pix. I like the logger's cabins - you can save time by detailing the cheapo birdhouses you can find at craft shops, as you can see they make a great flat car load.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos Shawn and story to g oalong with them. Your structures appear very rustic like they have been there in the back woods for 50 years. I'm sure the new logging camp cabins will weather up nicely too. I really like the "feel" of your RR and your home made loco looks like it belongs there. 
If your crew thinks it's too much work to at least salvage those metal wheels from the log car wreck I will send my guys right over. LOL 
Nice job. 
Todd


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice layout and photos! I also like the metal roof and all the people. Your track ballast looks great too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Shawn 
Very impressive, I love your modeling tecniques, a very vivid imagination on the old looking tecniques. Using faded and peeling paint, and lots of rust. 
Great Job 
Thanks for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Fantastic Job! You certainly have a knack for diorama's and is very inspiring.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great little railroad you got there Shawn.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The the crew finally got the flat car detailed up and the steam Donkey loaded. Now they can transport the steam donkey where its needed. (in real life it serves as my battery car) They guys bought the steam Donkey because it would have cost them more in parts if they built it from scratch.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn; 

Great photos and modeling. I like the way your equipment looks "well-used but not abused." 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

